
ATLAS and CMS physics results from Run 2 - cshimmin
https://indico.cern.ch/event/442432/
======
cshimmin
Of particular interest, CMS and ATLAS both report excesses in events with two
photons at a mass of 760 and 750 GeV, respectively. ATLAS public plots here:
[https://atlas.web.cern.ch/Atlas/GROUPS/PHYSICS/CONFNOTES/ATL...](https://atlas.web.cern.ch/Atlas/GROUPS/PHYSICS/CONFNOTES/ATLAS-
CONF-2015-081/)

